# stomach issues again



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I thought I had fixed the problem when I switched Max to Raw, but it seems it has happened again. He has a very upset stomach, he shakes and whines like he is in pain not interested in food the only difference this time is no bloody stool. I am at a lose with this boy I spent over 1700. the first time trying to find the problem with no results the vet was dumbfounded, his diet has been the same he gets a variety of meats chicken,pork,beef tongue and veal hearts. I recently started him on glucosamine supplements. I gave him a acid reducer earlier to help and some buprinex.. I feel so bad he is whinning and whimpering. He seems to be having a hard time getting comfy he moves and switches his spot alot, he also has terrible gas...if I touch and push on his belly there is no whimpering in pain... ANY THOUGHTS PLEASE


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you give us a little more information? 

Weekly diet? 
Has he gotten into anything lately? 
Is this a chronic problem or just started recently? 
Has he had blood work/x-rays done?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

his weekly diet... he gets 9 to 9.5 oz per meal which consist of a bone in meal in the AM usually a chic quater with a some bonelss added. He get his boneless in the PM. latley that has been pork and beef (either tongue or heart)
he has not gotten into anything this I am sure of, it was a semi chronic issue when he was on kibble, he always seem to have an upset belly, then it was really bad one time before, I rushed him to the e vet . this was back in Feb. he has xrays, blood test, ect and we put him on several perscript diets nothing worked and the vets had no answers, I put him on raw and within 2 days he was fine and has been ever since. He has had an issue with limping he went to the vet again they are not 100% sure what is causing it but they put him on dasaquin and metcam.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He sounds like he's just a sensitive system dog. Stress can definitely trigger digestive issues. At this point I wouldn't change his diet again since its only been a few months. And dogs with sensitive systems NEED consistency or things will just get worse. It could also be from the medications, but probably not. 

He having really loose, watery or bloody stools?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would go light on the food and maybe stay primarily with chicken wile on meds. I found this about his medication and since he is very sensitive it probably applies especially when yo add in the stress.  Later I would put him on a pro biotic but not until his tummy is back under control. 


Dasuquin is well tolerated by dogs. There are no known drug interactions and few, if any, side effects to note. Although rare, some dogs have shown intolerance to the avocado in Dasuquin and may experience mild stomach upset.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I personally would be adding in a handful of tripe to every meal for it's natural pro biotic values.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He seems to be much better today, he vomitted last night and seemed better after. I have given him very small meals today and only chicken, I was thinking maybe the beef tongue and heart are bit rich for him to have everyday. He had normal stool so I am gonna just keep an eye on him and keep up with the small chicken meals


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He woke me up at 2am to go outside, his poop was semi runny and then he was straining to get out more. His poop was normal earlier. I just can't seem to get this poop thing under control my other 2 seem to randomly have runny poop as well, they get bone in every am if I add more they get constipated. what am I doing wrong!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My Aussie has problems sometimes, very delicate stomach lol. I give him tripe and probiotics he needs them everyday I think. If his meal is just a little to big he get very loose stool, bad news for me since he is a very fluffy boy, lots of butt washes. When I started him completely on raw I had a hard time, he lost some weight in the beginning I had to make small meals. He is at his fighting weight now but still if I over do it being nice to him I pay later, I don't think it bothers him, just embarrasses him because of his fur being messy.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

One of my dogs has similar issues with the occasional pain, not wanting to eat, vomiting, and loose bloody mucousy stool, basically chronic colitis. Switching to raw really helped, but it took almost 12 months on the diet for the episodes to completely stop. The longer we stayed on the diet, the longer time passed between episodes, and they weren't lasting as long as they did when she was on kibble and weren't as bad. She can still have one, but it's rare, and they seem to brought on by stress only now, not diet, because she only has one if something in her routine is changed (traveling, going to the vet, etc.).

I agree I would feed less rich meats, and I would not be giving an acid reducer. I think trying some probiotics or tripe might be a good idea, and also giving good quality fish oil for inflammation (arthritis and colon). An occasional bit of coconut oil may also be really helpful too. Also you may want to look for more pure versions of joint supplements with fewer additives and add in food versions too like chicken feet, a little beef gullet and trachea.

I never found out what caused it to happen with my dog, but she had an episode about once or twice every week on every commercial dog food we tried (canned, different high quality kibbles, RX food, etc.) and also with any changes (stress).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

once a human or dog gets a colitis intestinal tract, it's hard to heal it. it can take upwards to a year to put the intestines back into shape.....

if this were my dog, i'd be feeding gentle nutritions more so than the richer ones...so an example would be chicken with an ounce of beef or pork or heart or tongue or those proteins....

i would be giving him a probiotic...my dogs take primal defense ultra....

and i would feed tripe, about a tablespoon at a time.

i like what roo said too.....about the acid reducer. those just mask symptoms and really don't go a long way in helping anything....

i like the coconut oil too...and if you can, get emu oil, as it has anti inflammatory properties.

this is not an issue for the vet...this is a matter of a colon diet for dogs


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

do you feed the tripe every day? I have emu oil for there skin, they can take it internally? Also how much bone would you give him? He also licks his lips alot, and gets there hunger pukes alot, what would you do for that, I have given small snack like meal around midnight but dosn't always help...I was hoping there is something a little more substanial he could have (sweet pot, pumpkin, oatmeal)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

emu oil can be taken internally, as long as it's not the skin lotion, which has other ingredients.

the one that my dogs take is from silkysgarden i believe. there is nothing but emu oil in it. and it has anti inflammatory properties.

if he has hunger pukes take a look at his body and see if he's losing weight. if so, maybe give him something a little extra but meat, not pumpkin, not grains. these things are what keeps him sick.

dogs don't need grains or veggies...and giving that to him doesn't digest properly...give him a piece of meat before bed. that would probably stop the pukes. and no more grains or sweet potato or any vegetables or veggie starches or pasta or any grains, for that matter.

i give tripe most days...but usually only about a tablespoon.

for your kid i would get a probiotic and i would stop all grains, all starches. this is what is making your dog sick for so long.

just feed animal proteins/fat/ bone and organ.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I also give about a table spoon of tripe. Seem to help his stomach and I give snacks like chicken feet for hunger between meals.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> emu oil can be taken internally, as long as it's not the skin lotion, which has other ingredients.
> 
> the one that my dogs take is from silkysgarden i believe. there is nothing but emu oil in it. and it has anti inflammatory properties.
> 
> ...


He hasn't been getting anything other than meat. bone and organs for almost 4 months, I was just curious about the other stuff....so I am not sure what is upsetting his belly


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

> I have given small snack like meal around midnight but dosn't always help...I was hoping there is something a little more substanial he could have (sweet pot, pumpkin, oatmeal)


i must have misunderstood that. 

i was answering you about the hunger pukes and i think i was answering what you said that i just quoted....

how much does he weigh and how much food is he getting?

is he getting more than one meal a day?

i definitely recommend the emu oil for ingestion and the tripe and a probiotic, starting one at a time to see what works.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

no problem I could see how it could be misunderstood, he gets fed for a 60# dog, he weights about 63 now.. he eats twice a day and his little snack at bedtime (a little meat) I am gonna try the emu oil, I havn't been able to find the tripe.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tripe can be ordered on line.....

hare-today.com
mypetcarnivore.com
greentripe.com


----------

